# elevator pit أو بئر المصعد...دعوة للنقاش



## أبو نادر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني الأفاضل سؤال عملي تنفيذي عندي لبشة=raft فيها مصعد عمق البئر فيه 219 سم اللبشة محملة على بايلات بسماكة 220سم 
السؤال (بعد النظر للملف المرفق)
1- كيف سيكون شكل البئر في اللبشة في البلان وفي المقطع ما علاقته بالمنور المجاور له (هل سينزل المنور مع البئر ام يبقى على منسوب اللبشة العلوية
2-كيف سيكون حال البايلات وهل مسموح ان أحصل على بايلات مقطوعة بشكل مائل وكيف سيتم التعامل مع رؤوس البايلات من ناحية العزل (على فرض تنفيذ البئر كما في الملف المرفق)




ملاحظة على ملف الاتوكاد المرفق: البلان حقيقي بما فيه البايلات وابعادها أما المقطع وبايلاته فهي تخيلية

نرجو المشاركة وابداء الراي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> إخواني الأفاضل سؤال عملي تنفيذي عندي لبشة=raft فيها مصعد عمق البئر فيه 219 سم اللبشة محملة على بايلات بسماكة 220سم
> السؤال (بعد النظر للملف المرفق)
> 1- كيف سيكون شكل البئر في اللبشة في البلان وفي المقطع ما علاقته بالمنور المجاور له (هل سينزل المنور مع البئر ام يبقى على منسوب اللبشة العلوية
> ...


السلام عليكم




من خلال الاطلاع على المخطط المرفق وذكرك للتفاصيل ههناك ملاحظة على بئر المصعد

عمق بئر المصعد 219 سم وحسب معرفتي بهذا المجال ان هذا العمق كبير ويطلب مراجعة شركة متخصصة في مجال المصاعد حيث ان العمق في العادة لا يزيد عن 150 سم.
الجدار الفاصل بين المنور وبئر المصعد من البلوك=الطوب ويفضل ان يكون من الخرسانة (يطلب مراجعة شركة المصاعد بهذا الخصوص).
اما بخصوص سؤالك فمن الافضل في هذه الحالة ان يكون عمق بئلر المصعد والمنور بنفس المنسوب (والذي ذكرته 229 سم) وعند المستوي المطلوب يمكن عمق بلاطة صغيرة اسفل المنسوب (او الردم حتى المنسوب المطلوب ومن ثم عمل slab on grade )للمنور.
بخصوص تفصيلة رأس البابل فيفضل ان تكون حسب التعديل المرفق















فكما تلاحظ مكان راس البايل المائل تم تنفيذة بشكل مستقيم (شبيه بمقعد الكرسي)

وهناك موضوع كامل تم فيه شرح كيفية عزل راس البايل مع الرافت او الكاب يمكنك البحث عنه بالمنتدى.


----------



## إسلام علي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في المهندس رزق حجاوي وجزاه الله عن المهندسين خيرا
وسلامي لك أخي ماهر


----------



## أبو نادر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم الجنة مهندسنا الكبير
سأعمل وفق توجيهاتكم وبإذن الله نعرض عليكم التفصيلة النهائية بعد اعتماد الأبعاد والتسليح 
بالنسبة لعمق البئر سيتم دراسة الموضوع من الناحية التنفيذية والتواصل مع شركة المصاعد للوصل للحل الأنسب
ولكن مهندس الميكانيك قال بأن العمق منطقى بمعرفة أن سرعة المصعد 2 متر بالثانية وعدد وقفاته 20 وقفة
بالنسبة للصورة المرفقة من قبلكلم
لم أفهم كيف أوصلتنا الصورة الأولى الى الثانية وكيف ظهر البئر فجأة والأهم أنه مفترض أن كلا الصورتين تبين اللبشة قبل مرحلة الصب أي في مرحلة ما بعد صب النظافة pcc ونرى حديد الجزء العالي من اللبشة مركب بمكانه
والسؤال اليس من المفترض في هذه المرحلة أن يظهر البئر على شكل حفرة مائلة من بزاوية 45 باتجاه الأعلى
فأنا أرى جوانب البئر شاقولية 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> جزيتم الجنة مهندسنا الكبير
> سأعمل وفق توجيهاتكم وبإذن الله نعرض عليكم التفصيلة النهائية بعد اعتماد الأبعاد والتسليح
> بالنسبة لعمق البئر سيتم دراسة الموضوع من الناحية التنفيذية والتواصل مع شركة المصاعد للوصل للحل الأنسب
> ولكن مهندس الميكانيك قال بأن العمق منطقى بمعرفة أن سرعة المصعد 2 متر بالثانية وعدد وقفاته 20 وقفة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع.
بخصوص عمق بئر المصعد فكما ذكرت له علاقة بسرعة المصعد ولكن ليس له بعدد مراحل التوقف (عدد الطوابق )ويختلف هذا العمق من شركة مصاعد لاخرى لذلك الاقدر على الاجابة هو شركة المصاعد وهذا حسب رأي المهندس المتخص بالمصاعد.
الصورة الاولى والثانية ليست متتابعة وانما صورة للمشروع من زاويتين مختلفنين وكان المقصود منها اظهار كيفية تنفيذ رأس البايل عندما يكون سطح الخرسانة للرافت مائل حيث يتم تنفيذ رأس البايل بشكل متسقيم حيث يتم تفريغ منطقة رأس كما تم ايضاحه سابقا.
اما التفصيلة للتنفيذ فهي كما موضحة بصورة الاتوكاد.
ومن الممكن ان تنفذ التفصيلة التالية














وهذه التفصيلة قمت بتنفيذها بأحد المشاريع

وبانتظار التفصيلة التنفيذية لحديد التسليح لابداء الرأي بها.


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أبو نادر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



> إخواني الأفاضل سؤال عملي تنفيذي عندي لبشة=raft فيها مصعد عمق البئر فيه 219 سم اللبشة محملة على بايلات بسماكة 220سم





> السؤال (بعد النظر للملف المرفق)
> 1- كيف سيكون شكل البئر في اللبشة في البلان وفي المقطع ما علاقته بالمنور المجاور له (هل سينزل المنور مع البئر ام يبقى على منسوب اللبشة العلوية
> 2-كيف سيكون حال البايلات وهل مسموح ان أحصل على بايلات مقطوعة بشكل مائل وكيف سيتم التعامل مع رؤوس البايلات من ناحية العزل (على فرض تنفيذ البئر كما في الملف المرفق)



من أحد الاقتراحات هو عدم عمل بئر فى اللبشه ويتم عمل البئر أعلى اللبشه المسلحه ويتم الصعود الى المصعد بسلالم والتى تكون فى الغالب 5الى 6 درجات على اعتبار أن الارتفاع المطلوب لبئر المصعد فى حدود 90 الى 100 سم كما توصى غالبية شركات المصاعد لاننى ارى ارتفاع 219 سم للبئر رقم كبير جد 
وبالطبع يكون ارتفاع باب المصعد فى البدروم لايقل عن 2.00 متر على حسب أيضا مواصفات شركة المصاعد
هنا نبعد عن كل المتاعب من فرق المنسوب فى البايلات وفرق المنسوب فى اللبشه وكل متاعب التنفيذ وهى الاهم
تقبل تحيلتى


----------



## أبو نادر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع.
> بخصوص عمق بئر المصعد فكما ذكرت له علاقة بسرعة المصعد ولكن ليس له بعدد مراحل التوقف (عدد الطوابق )ويختلف هذا العمق من شركة مصاعد لاخرى لذلك الاقدر على الاجابة هو شركة المصاعد وهذا حسب رأي المهندس المتخص بالمصاعد.
> الصورة الاولى والثانية ليست متتابعة وانما صورة للمشروع من زاويتين مختلفنين وكان المقصود منها اظهار كيفية تنفيذ رأس البايل عندما يكون سطح الخرسانة للرافت مائل حيث يتم تنفيذ رأس البايل بشكل متسقيم حيث يتم تفريغ منطقة رأس كما تم ايضاحه سابقا.
> ...



كل الشكر لأستاذنا الفاضل على الاهتمام
بالنسبة للشكل الذي أوردتموه والذي تظهر به جوانب اللبشة من الأسفل شاقولية(بدون ميل)
هل أستطيع القول بأن ذلك مسموح ولا يحتاج لإعادة دراسة ما دمت محافظا على سماكة اللبشة الاصلية من جميع الجوانب ومع تفصيلة تسليح صحيحة
وهل بهذه الحالة هل أسند جوانب الحفرية الجديدة ببلوك ثم أليسه ثم أضع الحديد ثم الصب على مرحلتين بحيث أستطيع أن أضع كفراج لجوانب البئر من الداخل

لكم جزيل الشكر

وأشكر الأخ أسامة على مشاركته


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> كل الشكر لأستاذنا الفاضل على الاهتمام
> بالنسبة للشكل الذي أوردتموه والذي تظهر به جوانب اللبشة من الأسفل شاقولية(بدون ميل)
> هل أستطيع القول بأن ذلك مسموح ولا يحتاج لإعادة دراسة ما دمت محافظا على سماكة اللبشة الاصلية من جميع الجوانب ومع تفصيلة تسليح صحيحة
> وهل بهذه الحالة هل أسند جوانب الحفرية الجديدة ببلوك ثم أليسه ثم أضع الحديد ثم الصب على مرحلتين بحيث أستطيع أن أضع كفراج لجوانب البئر من الداخل
> ...


السلام عليكم
يمكنك عمل ما تفضلت به ( والصور السابقة لمشروع تور 35 طابق ) وعليك الاهتمام بتفصيلة حديد التسليح اما اعادة دراسة الرافت فيمكنك مراجعة المصمم والتاكد من ذلك بخصوص عمل الجوانب عمودية بدلا من مائلة وبكلتا الطريقتين يتم التنفيذ .
ولكن لا تنسنى العزل للبلوك واسفل الرافت اذا كان مطلوبا في المواصفات واذا لم يكن مذكورا فاطلب ان يتم ذلك وهناك شرح كامل وبالتفصيل في طريقة العزل سواءا للرافت او راس البايل قمت بكاتبها في المنتدى.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## hossamkatab (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تفصيله لبئر المصعد


----------



## حمزهههههه (23 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اوافق المهندس اسامه نواره رايه تماما حيث انني نفذتها في مشروع سابق كما قال


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

والله اقترح اول شيئ سؤال الشركه المورده للاسانسير لانه هناك بعض الشركات تقوم بوضع الماكينه اعلي غرفه الاسانسير وليس في البئر السفلي وفي هذه الحاله لاتحتاج للبئر العميق ده


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ابوعمرالمصري قال:


> والله اقترح اول شيئ سؤال الشركه المورده للاسانسير لانه هناك بعض الشركات تقوم بوضع الماكينه اعلي غرفه الاسانسير وليس في البئر السفلي وفي هذه الحاله لاتحتاج للبئر العميق ده


السلام عليكم
من خلال متابعة المشاركات السابقة هناك بعض اللبس لدى الزملاء بخصوص المصاعد ولازالة هذا اللبس وتصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة كان من الواجب علي توضيح ذلك من الشرح والصور حتى تصل الفكرة بشكل صحيح للجميع.
بخصوص موقع ماتور المصعد اما ان يكون في غرفة خاصة في اعلى بئر المصعدMachine Room Elevator او يكون جوانب بئر المصعد وعندها يسمى Machine Room-less Elevator
وهناك نوع اخر من المصاعد يسمى المصعد الهيدروليكي حيث يكون هناك جاك في بئر المصعد ولا يوجد غرفة ماكنات له hydrolic jack elevator









Machine Room Elevator لاحظ الغرفة في اعلى بئر المصعد حيث يوجد ماتور يقوم برفع عربة المصعد





Machine Room-less Elevator لاحظ عدم وجود غرفة في اعلى بئر المصعد وماتور الرفع لعربة المصعد مثبت على الجنب









hydrolic jack elevator



اما بخصور بئر المصعد فيعتمد عمقة على سرعة عربة المصعد ويزداد عمق بئر المصعد كلما زادت السرعه والهدف من بئر المصعد

وضع ماص الصدمات من زنبركات springs او المخمدات للسرعة.
تأمين سماكة اسفل العربة بحيث تكون مستوى الدخول مع مستوى الطابق .
والاهم من كل ما سبق تأمين مسافة كافية لايقاف عربة المصعد في حال ماكنة الرفع او انقطاع الحبل cable حيث يجب ان تتوقف العربة على نظام مكابح (بريكات) بحيث لا تصل الى اسفل مستوى البئر وذلك لضمان سلامة المستخدمين للمصعد.
واليكم صورة تفصيلة لما يوجد في بئر المصعد




بئر المصعد ومعدات تخفيف الاصدام.

وحسب شروط NFPA الحديثة يجب تأمين حفرة لتجميع المياه في بئلر المصعد مع مضخة غاطسة او تأمين خط تصريف للمياه بواسطة الجاذبية )الاسالة ) by gravity

اما بخصوص الاقتراح بان يتم عمل بئر المصعد فوق مستوى اعلى الرافت وللوصول الى المصعد عن طريق درج فهذا غير منطقي ومخالف لشروط السلامه العامة للابنية.


----------



## laive (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد بخصوص المصعد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا استطيع ان ازيد على اساتذتنا الكرام ولكن لي رأي اود ان اطرحه بحكم خبرتي المتواضعة لاني نفذت ما سأل عنه مهندسنا الفاضل .

اولا . بخصوص ان الحوائط شاقولية لاتؤثر على وضع المصعد لان تصميم بوضع الزاوية 45 للاعلى تكلف الشركة المنفذة مبالغ طائلة في المواد لافائدة منها لأن نهاية التصميم والتنفيذ سترجع للحائط بزاوية 90 .
اما بخصوص المنور لايهم ان يكون بنفس عمق المصعد الا اذا صمم لوضع مضخات المياه لسحب المياه في حالة الطوارئ .

كما ان الجداربين المصعد والمنور يجب ان يكون من الخرسانة المسلحة .لان هناك ضغط جانبي متولد من حركة المصعد بعد الاستخدام المستمر .

ثانيا . لايتجاوز عمق بئر المصعد 160 سم وعند التشطيب النهائي يتوقف 110 سم للاعمال الميكانيكية لقواعد المصعد مع الاعمال المدنية 

اما عمق المصعد لا يتحكم بها السرعة للمصعد والطوايق مهما علا الارتفاع 

اما البايلات كما تفضل مهندسنا الفاضل رزق حجاوي لا يمكن ان تكون الا كما وضحت بالصور بطريقة الكرسي .

وبحسب ما قمت بتنفيذه بالمشاريع يوجد مصاعد حديثة لا يتجاوز عمق القاعدة الانشائية المطلوبة اكثر من 35سم .

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## laive (23 ديسمبر 2010)

كما تفضل اخي وأستاذنا المهندس رزق بالصور لتوضيح اللبس الحاصل فقط اريد ان اوضح شيئ 

بخصوص العمق وماص الصدمات اسفل قاعدة المصعد اصبحت حديثة جدا ويستخدم نظام الكاوتشوك مثلا في نوع مصاعد الفويم ومصاعد سيجما ال جي اوتس ولا يتجاوز عمق القاعدة 100سم اسفل المصعد 

اما بخصوص انقطاع الكوابل هناك منظومة مستخدمة وهي البراشوط تمنع انزلاق المصعد بسرعة كبيرة وهي احد اهم شروط الامن والسلامة الواجبة في المصاعد الحديثة ومهمتها توقيف المصعد قبل وصولة للدور الارضي وتعمل بشكل اتوماتيكي في حالة انقطاع الكوابل الرئيسية .

اما بخصوص غرفة التحكم فكما تفضل استاذنا الفاضل هناك مصاعد تكون اعلاه (اعلى البناء)غرفة التحكم واخرى لا تحتاج اليه لان الروافع الميكانيكية او الكهربائية (المحركات )توضع بجانب اعلى المصعد بعكس اتجاه ثقل الموازنة للمصعد 

كما يوجد ايضا مصاعد البنوراما .وتستخدم في المولات التجارية والفنادق وتكون محركاتها اعلا المصعد مباشرة 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبو نادر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم باثراء الموضوع وأخص بالشكر المهندس الكبير رزق حجاوي كما يسمى هنا الموسوعة المتنقلة
وشكرا لللأخ الفاضل laive الذي يملك خبرة جيدة ونطالبه بالمزيد
ملاحظاتي:
بالنسبة للصور الرائعة التي اوردها الأستاذ رزق ولدت عندي استفسار هام حول الحمولات التصميمية للمصاعد
فبحسب علمي يقوم المصممون بوضع حمولة المصعد الكلية على جدرانه أو بلاطة اعلاه والسلام
ولكن الصور الواقعية تبين أن حمولات المصعد موجودة بأكثر من مكان
فالحمولة بالاساس على بلاطة أعلى جدران المصعد على مستوى السقف الاخير هذه البلاطة مثقبة بعدة ثقوب لتمرير الالكابلات فضلا عن الخطافات التي تعلق بها غرفة المصعد بحالة الصيانة
بالاضافة الى قعر الحفرة حيث توجد حمولات ناتجة عن احتمال اصتدام غرفة المصعد بالنوابض التي في الحفرة
والمفترض أن كل الحمولات السابقة مضروبة بعامل تصعيد ديناميكي
هل المصممون لاسيما مصممو الابراج يأخذون توضع الاحمال والفتحات كما سبق ام لا
وهنا انطلاقا من كلام الأخlaive


> وبحسب ما قمت بتنفيذه بالمشاريع يوجد مصاعد حديثة لا يتجاوز عمق القاعدة الانشائية المطلوبة اكثر من 35سم .


هنا يتبادر لي سؤال
هل سمك اللبشة أسفل حفرة المصعد هو ناتج عن الحمولات التي قد تتعرض لها الحفرة؟
أم أنه في الاصل ياتي التصميم وسماكة اللبشة بدون أخذ حفرة المصعد بعين الاعتبار 
ويبقى على المهندسين في الموقع تقديم تفصيلة انشائية بدون العودة للمصم تكون هذه التفصيلة محافظة على السماكة الكلية للبشة ثابتة بعد التعديل الناتج عن وجود حفرة المصعد من جميع الجهات؟؟؟
بصراحة لو كان كلام الاخ دقيق لتوجب علينا القول للمصمم صمم اللبشة وافترض وجود فتحة مكان البئر ثم نعالج موضوع البئر بتفصيلة انشائية محكمة تراعى فقط ما يمكن ان يعرض له البئر من حمولات
وبهذه الحالة طبعا لن يكون هناك بايلات تحت البئر وربما من الافضل اعتبار بلاطة البئر معلقة انشائيا كالسقف بدل من سندها على التربة
ما رأيكم دام فضلكم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## laive (24 ديسمبر 2010)

صباح الخير اخواني ..

اجابة على الاخ الكريم ...فان سمك اللبشة يعتمد على ارتفاع الحوائط الخرسانية ولا علاقة لها بحمولة المصعد حيث ان حمولات المصعد تكون عكسية ..(مستنده على الحوائط الجانبية حيث ان عربة المصعد محمولة بالكوابل ومثبتة على جسور التثبيت الرئيسية بجوانب الحوائط )

لا يمكن اعتبار قاعدة البئر معلقة واعتبارها كالسقف .
حيث يجب على المصمم ان يوزع الاحمال بحسب تواجد البايلات (توزيع حمل القاعدة بحسب حمولة الحوائط ومن ثم توزع على قاعدة الارتكاز اعلى البايلات ومنها تنقل الاحمال على البايل وتصمم على اساس الحمولات الموازية للمصعد)

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الذي يهم المهندس الانشائي هو عمقها المطلوب بناء على متطلبات المصاعد والاحمال لهذه المصاعد.
ولكن لتصحيح المفاهيم من مصادرها الموثوقة فقد بحث بالتفصيل عن هذا الموضوع للتاكد مما اكتبة وقد وجدت ان عمق حفرة المصعد تتعلق بالسرعة للمصعد وهي المحدد لذلك بالاضافة لنوعية ماص الصدمات ونوع المكابح . وفي الابراج العالية حيث تكون السرعه كبيرة وقد وصلت في برج خليفة الى 9 متر في الثانية.
واليكم هذا الموقع التخصص بالمصاعد لشركة اوتس التي نفذت برج دبي









حيث يلاحظ عمق بئر المصعد الى 13.5 قدم اي بحدود 435 سم حيث كانت سرعة المصعد 6م بالثانية فكيف اذا كانت 9 م بالثانية ؟؟؟.
اما لمعتاد في الابنية فالسرعه تكون من 1-1.5 م في الثانية لذلك نجد عمق بئر المصعد بحدود 1.5-1.8 سم
http://www.otis.com/site/us/Pages/ElevonicClass.aspx


----------



## حسان2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الكريم أبو نادر
بعد اطلاعي على الموضوع المطروح وآراء الأخوة المختلفة, واعتمادا على تجارب كثيرة جدا مررت فيها مشابهة من حيث المبدأ للموضوع اللذي تعرضت له, يمكنني تلخيص رأي في النقاط التالية:
1- عمق بئر المصعد يتعلق بشكل أساسي بسرعة المصعد والتي ترتبط بدورها بعدد الطوابق ومواصفات المصعد, والعمق المذكور في مشاركتك يقع ضمن الحود المنطقية لبناء عالي
2- من حيث المبدأ يجب أن يتم قص الأوتاد "piles" بشكل أفقي لأسباب متعددة, ويجب أن يشكل مقطع الخرسانة للحصيرة "اللبشة raft" بحيث يناسب مع القص الأفقي للأوتاد ويتم الحفاظ على الحد الأدنى لسماكة الحصيرة المعتمدة في الدراسة في كل نقطة منها سواء باتباع أوجه شاقولية أو مائلة, مع مراعاة الجانب الاقتصادي, ولكل حالة وشكل وعدد المصاعد المتجاورة حلول مختلفة من ضمن هذه المبادئ
3- يجب الانتباه لتفاصيل التسليح حسب الشكل المعتمد بحيث يحقق استمرارية الحصيرة وعملها المشترك حسب الدراسة المعتمدة مع تحقيق متطلبات الكود المتبع 
4 - حمولة المصعد لها حالات متعددة, فوزن المحرك الأساسي وتوابعه يطبق على بلاطة تعلو البئر بمنسوب يتناسب مع أعلى منسوب يصل اليه المصعد مع المتطلبات الأخرى للمصعد وذلك في حال كون المصعد من هذا النوع, أما بقية أنواع المصاعد فلكل منها حالة تحميل مختلفة وما تفضل بذكره الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي بهذا الخصوص يعطي فكرة كافية, كما أن حمولة المصعد نفسه تتوزع على جدران البئر بحسب مواصفات المصعد وتعليمات الشركة المصنعة, وتجدر الاشارة الى وجوب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحمولات التي ستنتقل الى الحصيرة أسفل المصعد عن طريق النوابض والعناصر الأخرى حسب مواصفات المصعد والتي يمكن تحديديها من المواصفات الخاصة التي تعطيها الشركة المصنعة
5- أما المنور أو الشافت المجاور للمصعد فلا لزوم لاستمراره حتى منسوب أسفل بئر المصعد ما لم تشترط الشركة المصنعة ذلك لسبب أو لآخر, فهو كما يبدو لي منور مخصص للخدمات الأخرى غير المرتبطة بالمصعد
6- تغيير منسوب بئر المصعد لابقاء الحصيرة "اللبشة raft" بمنسوب واحد, وان كان يبدو انشائيا أفضل ولكنه يتعارض مع كثير من المتطلبات المعمارية والسلامة العامة وشروط معظم ادارات الدفاع المدني, "حسب منطقة وجود البناء" وربما بعض المتطلبات الأخرى, ولم أجد مثل هذا الحل متبعا في أي من مئات الأبنية التي سمحت لي الفرصة بالمشاركة فيها أو الاطلاع عليها
مع تقديري الكبير لكل المشاركات والاراء وخاصة ما جاء في مشاركات الأخ الكريم رزق والتي ينسجم رأيي بشكل عام معها


----------



## أبو نادر (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لمهندسينا الأفاضل والمبدعين 
وتحية للغائب الحاضر المهندس الكبير حسان2


> ويتم الحفاظ على الحد الأدنى لسماكة الحصيرة المعتمدة في الدراسة في كل نقطة منها سواء باتباع أوجه شاقولية أو مائلة


كلامك السابق أستاذنا الفاضل ولد عندي استفسار
-لو كان عندي الحالة التالية:




لاحظ أني رسمت خط منقط يبعد عن وجه البئر الداخلي بمقدار عمق البئر من جميع الجهات وهو يمثل ما سيكون في المقطع نهاية تغير السماكة وبعده تعود القاعدة لوضعها الطبيعي فخرج هذا الخط عن حدود اللبشة ولو اكتفيت بحدود اللبشة الأصلية لكان عندي مكان فيه السماكة أقل من العمق الاصلي للبشة فهل أزيد عرض اللبشة أم أكتفي بالموجود منها


----------



## حسان2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> كل الشكر لمهندسينا الأفاضل والمبدعين
> وتحية للغائب الحاضر المهندس الكبير حسان2
> 
> كلامك السابق أستاذنا الفاضل ولد عندي استفسار
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو نادر
لا أعرف لماذا رسمت الخط يبعد عن وجه البئر الداخلي بمقدار عمق البئر؟؟ رسم المقطع هنا يوضح الفكرة التي طرحتها ولا أظن أنك تحتاج لهذه المسافة لتحقيق الشرط المذكور
ولكن من حيث المبدأ وجود بئر المصعد على مسافة قريبة جدا من أطراف الحصيرة "اللبشة" غير مستحب, وفي هذه الحالة يفضل زيادة عرض الحصيرة "اللبشة في هذه المنطقة
مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو نادر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخواني وأساتذتي الافاضل في المرفقات تفصيلة اللبشة الأولية فيما يخص منطقة البئر
بانتظار التعليق قبل التقديم للإستشاري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





أبو نادر قال:


> أخواني وأساتذتي الافاضل في المرفقات تفصيلة اللبشة الأولية فيما يخص منطقة البئر
> بانتظار التعليق قبل التقديم للإستشاري​



السلام عليكم
تشكر على هذه التفصيله وهناك ملاحظة بسيطة على التفصيله حسب المخطط المرفق وذلك لتأمين عمل الرافت العلوي مع رافت المصعد كوحدة واحده.
كنت افضل ان يتم تنفيذ الجدار الفاصل بين المنور وبئر المصعد من الخرسانة ولكن اذا تم تنفيذه من البلوك=الطوب فيجب ان يكون solid وكذلك يجب تنفيذ كمره فوق الطوب عند مستوى كل بلاطة LINTIL BEAM​




​


----------



## أبو نادر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل وسيتم عرض موضوع جدار الخرسانة للمنور
أما تعديلكم فسبحان الله كنت ظهر اليوم أتناقش حول هذه الجزئية مع صديق لي فقال لي (وقد سبق أن قدم لي تفصيلة لمشروع أخر)
بأن هذا الحديد علوي وتحت الجدران أي أنه مضغوط بشكل عام ويكفيه ما تم تقديمه بالرسم
ولكن شكرا لكم على التبيه والتعقيب
ولكن يفترض أن يتم الصب على مراحل عندها ولكي أستطيع كفرجة الجدار الداخلي للبئر(وضع القالب الخشبي) سأحتاج لايقاف الصب
وسيكون خط وقف الصب كما في الصورة بالتالي كيف سأنفذ الحديد كما عدلتموه؟؟





وهنا تبرز مشكلة أخرى أن المنسوب للجديد لأسفل اللبشة تحت البئر أعمق من المنسوب المستهدف في عملية نزح المياه الجوفية (تحت البئر أخفض مكان يصل الحفر إليه)
وأظن أنه من الاقتصادي افراد هذه المنطقة الأعمق في الموقع بنظام محلي (local) لنزح المياه الجوفية يكون مستقلا عن بقية القبو
كأن نلجأ لستارة معدنية حول اللبشة ثم النزح المحلي لا أدري إن كانت الفكرة صالحة أم هناك أفكار أفضل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل وسيتم عرض موضوع جدار الخرسانة للمنور





أبو نادر قال:


> أما تعديلكم فسبحان الله كنت ظهر اليوم أتناقش حول هذه الجزئية مع صديق لي فقال لي (وقد سبق أن قدم لي تفصيلة لمشروع أخر)
> 
> بأن هذا الحديد علوي وتحت الجدران أي أنه مضغوط بشكل عام ويكفيه ما تم تقديمه بالرسم
> ولكن شكرا لكم على التبيه والتعقيب
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

لحل هذه المشكلة لديك حلين​


انا نقوم في مرحلة الصب الاولى (المنسوب الادنى ) باضافة حديد تشريك على شكل حرف L حسب الشكل المرفق (باللون الاحمر ) مع اضافة مانع للتسرب Waterstop (باللون الاصفر ) يكون على كامل محيط حفرة المصعد 






الحل الثاني ( والذي افضله )
ان يتم صب المرحلة الاولى والثانية (السفلى والعليا ) مرة واحدة ولكن بدل من استخدام الشدة formwork لبئر المصعد يتم استخدام شبك معدني metal lath=heavy expanded mesh

حيث يتم تثبيته على حديد التسليح مباشرة في منطقة بئر المصعد(جوانب وارضية المصعد وذلك لحجز الخرسانة اثناء الصب )ويمكن خلال الصب ان يتم معالجة السطح من الخرسانة التي تخرج بين فتحات الشبك او بعد انتهاء الصب يمكن عمل القصارة =اللياسه render لها وفي هذه الحالة تبقى التفصيلة السابقة كما هي بدون وضع waterstop.
اما تنزيل منسوب المياه فيمكن الطريقة التي اقترحتها او اي طريقة ثانية المهم ان يكون منسوب الماء اسفل منسوب الصب.​ 
http://www.amico-lath.com/submittals/Galvanized%20Lath%20Submittals.pdf
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
​


----------



## hamada_top1 (6 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا و هام


----------



## aam ahmed (4 مارس 2012)

*اساتذتنا الكرام شكرا لكم ووفقكم الله على هكذا مواضيع*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (31 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadshurrab (12 نوفمبر 2021)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام يسعدني انضمامي الى الملتقى بحيث انني استفدت كثيرا من خبراتكم في هذا المجال ولو تكرمتم اريد تفصيلة انشائية لسقف المصعد


----------

